

WordPress Video Gallery - nancycatherine
http://www.apptha.com/category/extension/Wordpress/Video-Gallery
WordPress video gallery exposes videos with a cool gallery look. This plugin has got all the added features and various modules such as Recent videos, Popular videos, and Featured videos that you could see in any popular video sharing site.
======
nancycatherine
Features are really good

